# Applet mit Swing im IExporer



## DaGast (24. Mai 2004)

Habe ein Problem mit dem Internet Exporer...
Habe Schach programmiert. Dies hab ich mit Swing-Buttons etc. realisiert.
Das Applet funktioniert wunderbar mit Applet-Viewer, Opera 7,... aber nicht mit IExplorer.
In der Java-Konsole steht folgendes:



> java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission pic/BW.png read)
> 
> at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> 
> ...


Kann da jemand helfen?
Ich glaube es hat ziemlich eindeutig mit den ImageIcons zu tun:
	
	
	
	





```
bw = new ImageIcon("pic/BW.png");
        tw = new ImageIcon("pic/TW.png");
        sw = new ImageIcon("pic/SW.png");
        lw = new ImageIcon("pic/LW.png");
        kw = new ImageIcon("pic/KW.png");
        dw = new ImageIcon("pic/DW.png");
        leer = new ImageIcon("pic/leer.png");
```


----------



## Murmeltier (25. Mai 2004)

schon mal veruscht die Bilder über die Methode von JApplet zu laden via getCodeBase(), wobei dir getCode Base die URL angibt, von wo das Applet geladen wurde.
Such mal danach, ich denke es dürfte in die Richtung gehen.

Murmel


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2004)

Ich vermute mal, Du hast im IE die veraltete und manipulierte Java VM aktiviert.
Deaktiviere diese unbrauchbare MS-Implementation und aktiviere das Java-PlugIn von Sun in den Browser-Einstellungen des IE.


----------

